# Vendors' Black Friday Specials



## Hooked

I'm starting this thread under Who has Stock, so that vendors can post here.

If anyone on the forum sees a post about Black Friday Specials, which is not in this thread, please post the link here, as I have done below.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

*Vendor: TFM @TFM*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfm-special-black-friday-levels-4-levels-4-weeks.t69419/#post-884575

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

When is black Friday @Hooked? 

I need to know how much time I have to sell a kid (or a kidney)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## M.Adhir

Paul33 said:


> When is black Friday @Hooked?
> 
> I need to know how much time I have to sell a kid (or a kidney)



Or a Kids Knee

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://u19316251.ct.sendgrid.net/l...9KLXS8DYk-2BPLbM2tV03cA-2BlXlaqRD8VXyvPwFYiJy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Wiener Vape Shop Black Friday deals:
https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/black-friday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Wiener Vape Shop Black Friday deals:
> https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/black-friday


Taviro on its way to Bloem

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-and-free-shipping.t69747/#post-887789

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Taviro on its way to Bloem



It's on it's way to Venda Land as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sign-up-for-our-black-friday-sale-sir-vape.t69775/#post-887959

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*@3avape Black Friday Sale*

Starting November 23th, we’ll be knocking 80% off select items throughout the site. And on November 27th, we’ll be running a biggest Shocking Sale. Welcome to join in this game~

As always, remember to log into your account before you start shopping.
https://www.3avape.com/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

From @JurgensSt 

"New products added" 

https://inkdvapor.co.za/black-november/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/level2-sale-on-the-flavour-mill.t69829/#post-888447


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/svc-black-friday-deals-start-now.t69851/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> Or a Kids Knee


Or a kree


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/your-guide-to-univapo-black-friday-shopping.t69860/


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blk-friday-deals-locked-nd-loaded-much-more.t69868/#post-888936

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

YeOldeOke said:


> Our Black Friday starts today!



EDIT: Apologies to all - I didn't insert a link. Here it is. @YeOldeOke 

https://alldayvapes.co.za/black-friday/


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Dhesan23

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*BLACK NOVEMBER @ TFVS until Nov 30th!*

Visit our online store https://threefoxvapes.co.za to see what *BLACK FRIDAY (NOVEMBER)* specials we have to offer.

We have discounts on almost everything in our shop!

*THREE FOX VAPE STORE. Enhance Your Vaping Experience!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

From Sir Vape

Sign up now and be the first to know 

https://forms.omnisrc.com/signup/v1/54e091ad8777fd3f5a77f0e8_5dcaa237b0d4670f1919afb1.html


----------



## Grand Guru

15% on your shopping cart today and tomorrow at Sirvape. Use code FIFTEEN on checkout
https://gax.soundestlink.com/link/5...10027148ccb44a2f392565dd8cfc2547f7a95ffd253e7

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Any vendors that will be having specials on pre-made coils? Specifically Coil Company or White Collar coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> 15% on your shopping cart today and tomorrow at Sirvape. Use code FIFTEEN on checkout
> https://gax.soundestlink.com/link/5...10027148ccb44a2f392565dd8cfc2547f7a95ffd253e7


I pounced on this, Ether, glass pack, some wire and a few bottles inbound!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Foggas Vape Shop is adding new items every night https://foggasvapeshop.co.za/collections/on-sale

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Rooigevaar said:


> Foggas Vape Shop is adding new items every night https://foggasvapeshop.co.za/collections/on-sale



Is it also free shipping like Wiener is?


----------



## Rooigevaar

M.Adhir said:


> Is it also free shipping like Wiener is?


Unfortunately not, but there is free shipping when you spend over R1500

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Vape King

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-black-friday-2020.t69894/#post-889270


----------



## Hooked

Severus Vape

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/svc-black-friday-online-sale-activated.t69912/


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blck-friday-blck.t69960/#post-889835


----------



## Hooked

*BLACK FRIDAY! 10% DISCOUNT ON YOUR TOTAL ORDER VALUE (Discount does not apply to shipping). VALID FOR FRIDAY 27TH, SATURDAY 28TH & SUNDAY 29TH NOVEMBER 2020. USE THIS COUPON CODE: CLX2020.*

*https://clyrolinx.co.za/*


*Clyrolinx is an ISO 14644-1:2015 Class 7 (ISO-7) rated facility and we are able to assist with mixing and bottling. (Certificate no. 13285).*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blackfridaydeals-the-flavour-mill.t69948/#post-889753


----------



## Rooigevaar

HOT DROP at https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/black-friday Even more deals live today only, and while stocks last

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rooigevaar said:


> HOT DROP at https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/black-friday Even more deals live today only, and while stocks last


My order is already in!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

From Avacare @Clarissa 

Specials are now available from the 27th November until the 29th!

*Buy 2 and get 1 free - this special applies to both our Exotica and NICO-E series.*

Take a look by clicking on the images below!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-specials-now-available-exotica-and-nico-e.t69964/


----------



## GerrieP

Good day. I would like to emphasize the importance off supporting Black Friday vendors. By purchasing their amazing specials for items u Need and Want you not only support our awesome vendors, but also the "Jan in die straat" like me.. See some of us rely on YOU the over achiever. On Monday you can either sell your old but well looked after MTL rta in the classifieds to "us" or use the PIF suggestion tab to help. So... If you are unclear on the colour of the new mod, rta or rda you want.. .. Stick to silver... I will be a match 99% of the time. Good luck with purchase (glwp)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

391 products on sale
www.theflavourmill.co.za

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blackfridaydeals-up-to-50-off-on-selected-products.t69975/#post-889995


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blackout-deals.t69969/#post-889927

http://e-liquid-concentrates.co.za/


----------



## Hooked

Apologies to all and to @YeOldeOke for posting this now only. Yesterday fell apart as soon as it began and here I am on Tuesday, at 3a.m., playing catch-up with my life.

*AllDayVapes.co.za* 
'tis Cyber Monday - last day of our weeklong sale!


----------

